# Speakers,Amplifier for My CAR



## rixon.d9 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Guys I have lot of PC queries solved here,So this time I need some help regarding choosing Audio System fr My car.
I have a Kenwood KDC- MP5039U System,want to buy 2 Front 2 Rear Speakers ( JBL Preferrably ).Also require a good quality Amplifier
Also Can some1 guide me with links that can help me Understand what i'm buying.
I have no idea how much this costs.
Looking for MID-HIGH Range


----------



## sandynator (Mar 16, 2013)

Get kenwood  4 channel amplifier if you are thinking to add sub woofer else 2 channel will do.

Consider speakers as per the stock placement in your car. Generally in small hatchback 1 pair of components in front doors  power by 2 ch amp & real oval speaker placedon tray connected to headunit will suffice.
Jbl arejust entry level speakers . Check for other brands in your budget and to audition it.

Try brands like bull audio
Bull audio
Morels
Mtx audio
Infinity
Auditor
Boston acoustic


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 16, 2013)

Budget and Car Type. What music do you listen to generally?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Budget and Car Type. What music do you listen to generally?



No idea how much Good speakers cost..Need Mid-High end JBL or Bose Speakers..
May be say upto 20-25 K for 2 Speakers , Amplifier and 2 Subwoofers.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 16, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> No idea how much Good speakers cost..Need Mid-High end JBL or Bose Speakers..
> May be say upto 20-25 K for 2 Speakers , Amplifier and 2 Subwoofers.



Which car are we taking about? 
Are you based in India?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 16, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Which car are we taking about?
> Are you based in India?



Car Hyundai Accent.
Buying in UAE.Taking back to India


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 16, 2013)

All Pioneer.

TS-A1605C - Rear Components speakers
TS-G1043R - Front Speakers
TS-WX20LPA - Active Subwoofer
GM-6500F/ GM-D8604 - Amplifier


----------



## sandynator (Mar 17, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Car Hyundai Accent.
> Buying in UAE.Taking back to India


::
I'm not aware of brands available in uae apart from kenwood. Many car audio enthusiast get kenwood hu's from uae for almost 50 -60% value.

In 25000 inr you can get quality stuff here in india as well that too with warranty support. 

Get front component speakers around 5-7 k from jl audio, rockfordfosgate, morel maximo, bull audio, infinity, helix blue series etc...
4 ch amplifier from kenwood, powerbass, auditor or jbl around 7 k or less
Get 12 inch sub from jl audio or mtx in custom made enclosure around 6-7 k.

If the car is single driven and no passenger at rear avoid rear fill for timebeing.
Invest in good wiring kit and installtion anywhere between 3-4 k.
You may need to damp your car with noisekill  sheets in doors and boot.
Many importers like bbw distributers, ptc eagle  synergies have brought quality car audio products to indian shore.

Mention your city and location I' ll try to help for installers.
Also visit a dedicated car enthusiast forum to get more help. I.e. gearheads.in

Almost all distributers are active there and you can get pricing & advice on mix matching / pairing different items.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 17, 2013)

sandynator said:


> ::
> I'm not aware of brands available in uae apart from kenwood. Many car audio enthusiast get kenwood hu's from uae for almost 50 -60% value.
> 
> In 25000 inr you can get quality stuff here in india as well that too with warranty support.
> ...



Thank you very much much for your feedback. I'm a noob in Cars but I'm a Tech Geek,I give a lot of thought before Investing. I'm buying this for my elder bro.
He told me to get 2 Speakers,2 Sub woofers and a AMP.
But Y did u suggest 1 Woofer ? 
Also I have shortlisted JBL GT0938 Speaker Pair.Any better speakers in the Same Price Bracket ?Also While buying Amp Do I have yo look for Compatibility with JBL GT0938 Speakers ?

I'm from Bangalore


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Thank you very much much for your feedback. I'm a noob in Cars but I'm a Tech Geek,I give a lot of thought before Investing. I'm buying this for my elder bro.
> He told me to get 2 Speakers,2 Sub woofers and a AMP.
> But Y did u suggest 1 Woofer ?
> Also I have shortlisted JBL GT0938 Speaker Pair.Any better speakers in the Same Price Bracket ?Also While buying Amp Do I have yo look for Compatibility with JBL GT0938 Speakers ?
> ...



 Bangalore, Heaven for Car Audio enthusiast... 

BTW I felt One 12 inch sub powered by mono amp is enough to shatter your windows, two subs may blow out the doors of your Korean sedan  & budget also would be an issue.

Sound Quality  is quite Subjective term What I like you may not prefer. Try to get a demo to get an idea about the sound signature of an particular brand before you buy because finally its your ears & hard earned money. Do check the brands which I mentioned earlier especially BULL AUDIOHome 
Also note Similar Set up will sound differently in different Cars. 

If  you want to stick to Harman's Product line up then try to get INFINITY instead of JBL as they are much better.

Infinity is out with new primus series but  I've not experienced them. The earlier reference series was excellent. 
Try to source foll. items from UAE

1. Infinity ref components 6530cs 6.5 inch if not then Infinity Primus 6500CS 6.5 inch Component Speaker
2. 12 inch infinity Reference 1260w sub
3. One mono amp & one 2 channel amp from kenwood or jbl [I guess it could exceed your budget as well ]
OR get a powerful 4 ch amp.
4. Same brand Coaxial 6.5 inch if you have space for then in rear doors OR 6x9 oval on parcel tray.

Please Note : I'm nowhere near to expert just sharing my bit.
 Do post your query in ICE section of GearHeads India Many bangy boys would be happy to help you
I hope mods won't mind this external link


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rs 25000 budget........  Infinity Reference Speakers and Sub with Mono amp........  And then driving them with amps from Kenwood who has a different sound signature altogether!!! Not a good idea.


I would say if you want "nuclear" level but still good SPL levels get Rockford Fosgate Prime series speakers and Subwoofer. Two subwoofers will require a powerful mono amp and then a stereo amp for your 4 speakers. In that kinda set up you would require a Deep Cycle battery as your car battery will run out of juice.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Rs 25000 budget........  Infinity Reference Speakers and Sub with Mono amp........  And then driving them with amps from Kenwood who has a different sound signature altogether!!! Not a good idea.



Yes Sir
Mono in 25k not possible for sure. Just mention because if he can extend the budget. Many guys have got kenwood stuff quite cheaper from Dubai.
Infinity sub will require high power though but infinity ref comp & 4ch. kenwood amp is tried by many guys for normal budget SQL setups. Auditor amp is bit powerful but many complaints were rhere off late so refrained from it.

Infinity Comps Can be sourced for very cheap in Mumbai. Not more than 6 mnths ago we got quotation of 4600 INR for primus comps & 3500 for oval with bill from distributor.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys need your help, I'm planning on buy JBL GT0938 or Infinity in same range if you can suggest one . Also a good Amplifier 6-7K.

Not buying subwoofers for now, Will add later in INDIA.
So Should I go for 4 channel amp or 2 channel and a mono for subwoofer later. I prefer 4Channel.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 22, 2013)

The front door speakers will be anyway connected with HU internal amp so you are safe with a 2 channel too. For Infinity which is sickenigly bright sounding get a warm sounding amp from Soundstream Reference or one from Infinity itself.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Guys need your help, I'm planning on buy JBL GT0938 or Infinity in same range if you can suggest one . Also a good Amplifier 6-7K.



For front, go for infinity ref. or morel maximo comps. 
For rear, if there is provision for door speakers better to for 6.5" coaxials. Else get the GTO 949, should cost you around 4-5k. 
For amp, go for a 4 channel amp as they can be used to power either all your speakers or you can wire the front 2 speakers to the 2 channels of the amp & bridge the other 2 channels of amp to power a sub. 
Gt5 x646 is a decent amp ~7k


----------

